# I don't want anyone to disrupt the class



## Charlie Parker

Ma méthode d'enseignement de français comprend le théâtre, la musique et la danse. En général, les élèves aiment s'impliquer dans le cours. Cependant, il y en a qui ne savent pas se controler avec cette sorte de liberté. Je souhaite leur dire : "I want everybody to have fun, but I don't want anybody disrupting the class." Est-ce que je peux dire : _"[...], mais je veux pas que quelqu'un dérange la classe / le cours. _? Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Edit: J'aurais pu dire qu'ils avaient du mal à gérer calmement les activités moins cadrées. C'est une suggestion que j'ai reçue par message privé.


----------



## Novalis33

_The most idiomatic way to say that would probably be:
 "Je veux que tout le monde s'amuse, mais pas qu'on perturbe le cours."_


----------



## janpol

... et je ne veux pas de perturbateurs/trublions


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Quelque chose me dit que les élèves de Charlie comprennent mieux « _déranger_ » que « _perturber_ ». 

Pour ton carnet de québécoiseries : chez nous, les «_ trublions_ » sont des « _faiseux de trouble _». 

Si je reprends ta solution, Charlie - pour une traduction littérale - je corrigerais ainsi : 
_Je veux que tout le monde s'amuse, mais je ne veux pas que personne dérange le cours.
_
Quelques idées en vrac, qui en inspireront peut-être de meilleures :

_- Je veux que tout le monde s'amuse, mais je ne veux pas de (petits) farceurs/comiques 
... mais je ne veux pas en voir un faire le clown / le fou
... mais le premier qui dérange la classe va aller faire un tour chez Madame Smith 
... mais je ne veux pas que le cours tourne/vire au cirque
... mais je ne veux pas en voir un distraire les autres

On peut très bien s'amuser/avoir du plaisir sans s'énerver...

_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous m'avez donné de très intéressantes idées. Tu as raison, Nico. Mes élèves apprennent _déranger_assez tôt dans mon programme. Je suis un peu surpris de voir ta suggestion : _"Je ne veux pas que personne dérange le cours._" Je m'y perds facilement avec les négatifs. J'ai failli écrire cette phrase, honnêtement, mais j'étais sûr que c'étais un double négatif. Bon, je vais noter ta phrase. Au fait, est-ce que je peux dire également _jouer les clowns_ ?

Ce sera Moleskiné pour toute l'éternité.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Je suis un peu surpris de voir ta suggestion : _"Je ne veux pas que personne dérange le cours._" Je m'y perds facilement avec les négatifs. J'ai failli écrire cette phrase, honnêtement, mais j'étais sûr que c'étais un double négatif. Bon, je vais noter ta phrase. Au fait, est-ce que je peux dire également _jouer les clowns_ ?


 J'avoue que t'as semé un doute dans mon esprit... mais c'est ce qui me vient spontanément. 

Extrait de la pièce _Le Médecin malgré lui _: 





> Sganarelle : Comment ! un rustre comme cela ! un homme qui vous observe toujours, et ne *veut pas que personne* vous parle!


 Si c'est bon pour Molière... moi, ça me suffit. 

*Edit :* J'ai aussi trouvé sur cette page : 





> Personne, substantif abstrait, qui est toujours du masculin et du singulier, et qui signifie quelqu'un. [...]
> Avec la négation, nul, pas un. Il [Dieu] *ne veut pas que personne *périsse. [Bossuet, _Sermons_]



*Edit 2 : *Je ne serais pas portée à dire « _jouer les clowns _», non. Je dirais « _faire les clowns / jouer les petits farceurs _».


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. C'est clair.


----------



## Novalis33

Nicomon said:


> J'avoue que t'as semé un doute dans mon esprit... mais c'est ce qui me vient spontanément.
> 
> Extrait de la pièce _Le Médecin malgré lui _:  Si c'est bon pour Molière... moi, ça me suffit.
> 
> *Edit :* J'ai aussi trouvé sur cette page :



Personnellement je déconseillerais fortement d'utiliser cette tournure. Elle a été valide au XVIIe et même après (on en trouve un exemple dans _La Nausée_, publié en 1938_ : "Je ne pense pas que personne ait jamais eu envie de le voir"_). Mais j'ai la forte intuition que c'est devenu une tournure incorrecte en français actuel (au moins de France), du fait justement de l'influence de la première négation. Personnellement, ça me fait grincer des dents, et je n'ai jamais entendu personne l'utiliser. Donc pour moi :

_"Je ne veux pas que personne dérange le cours._"  (de nos jours)
_"Je ne veux personne qui dérange le cours._" 
_"Je ne veux pas que quiconque dérange le cours._"


----------



## MGFrib

Oui, on parle du français comme de la langue de Molière mais elle a bien changée depuis et beaucoup d'exemples peuvent le confirmer. Je suis d'accord avec Novalis33: "Je ne veux pas que personne" me dérange un peu et j'obterais pour "quiconque" à la place.
J'ai même l'impression qu'on trouvera une sorte de façon de détourner la phrase pour ne pas se retrouver devant cette difficulté en disant, par exemple: "Je ne veux voir personne faire l'imbécile pendant le cours".


----------



## Nicklondon

On s'amuse - mais sans déranger les autres- easy peasy.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci de toutes vos suggestions. C'est intéressant, cette histoire de double négation. Juste pour en avoir le cœur net, je peux dire : _"__Je ne veux pas qu'on dérange la classe." _​Ai-je raison. S'il y a plusieurs perturbeurs, le mot _on _convient, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Novalis33

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci de toutes vos suggestions. C'est intéressant, cette histoire de double négation. Juste pour en avoir le cœur net, je peux dire : _Je ne veux pas qu'on dérange la classe.  _​Ai-je raison.



Sans problème ! (Si l'histoire de la double négation t'intéresse, tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à ce qu'on appelle les _items à polarité négative_ - _negative polarity items_.)


----------



## Nicklondon

*Je ne veux pas qu'on dérange la classe *is perfectly correct_._


----------



## Lacuzon

Cette double négation me dérange également. J'aime bien le _Je ne veux voir personne faire l'imbécile pendant le cours_ de MGFrib. Aussi possible _Je veux que personne [ne fasse l'imbécile]/[n'en profite].

_Je pense que_ faire l'imbécile _devait plaire à tes élèves.

Si tu souhaites philosopher, tu peux aussi leur dire : _Je vous rappelle que la liberté des uns s'arrête là où commence celles des autres.
_Si tu es d'humeur poétique :
_ Participer c'est s'amuser, perturber/déranger c'est abuser.
Participer apporte des bénéfices, perturber/déranger envoie chez la directrice.
Participer vous rend service, perturber/déranger vous envoie chez Madame Smith._


----------



## Nicomon

Nicklondon said:


> On s'amuse - mais sans déranger les autres- easy peasy.


  Excellent!

Je répète que « _je ne veux pas que personne _» ne me choque pas. Pas plus d'ailleurs que : _Je ne pense pas que personne_.
Une double négation ce serait : _il n'y a pas personne dans la pièce_ (le _pas_ est superflu). Mais dans l'autre construction, _personne = quiconque. _

J'ai corrigé la phrase initiale de Charlie - pour faire le parallèle _tout le monde / personne _- parce que je ne dirais pas « _quelqu'un_ ». 
J'aurais pu écrire :... _mais je ne veux voir personne déranger/qui dérange. _

J'ai suggéré en outre : _je ne veux pas en voir un_ _faire_... et je pense aussi que la solution de MGFrib - _je ne veux voir personne_ _faire l'imbécile_ -coule bien. 

Par contre, le mot « _quiconque_ » m'énerve (je n'aime pas du tout le son de «_ pas que quiconque _») , et je ne serais pas portée non plus à dire _je ne veux personne qui, _sans l'ajout de_ voir. _

Vous n'êtes pas les premiers à dire que je parle un langage XVIIe siècle. À force de le lire, on s'y fait. 
Par contre 1938... ce n'est pas si loin. Peut-être que Sartre parlait un langage XVIIe siècle, lui aussi.


----------



## Novalis33

Nicomon said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Je ré`pète que « _je ne veux pas que personne _» ne me choque pas.  Pas plus d'ailleurs que : _Je ne pense pas que personne_.
> Une double négation ce serait :  _il n'y a pas personne dans la pièce_ (le pas est superflu).  Mais dans l'autre construction, personne = quiconque.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Vous n'êtes pas les premiers à dire que je parle un langage  XVIIe siècle. À force de le lire, on s'y fait.
> Par contre 1938... ce n'est pas si loin. Peut-être que Sartre parlait un langage XVIIe siècle, lui aussi.



Comme je l'ai écrit, je pense que c'est totalement proscrit en français de France. Maintenant, il ne serait pas étonnant que le français québécois (ou acadien) soit plus tolérant : de manière générale il a tendance à mieux conserver ce qui est chez nous considéré comme des archaïsmes. Ce serait intéressant d'avoir l'avis d'autres Québécois pour déterminer si tu as vraiment un idiolecte XVIIe siècle (auquel cas toutes mes condoléances ) ou si tu reflètes un québécois assez standard.


----------



## pointvirgule

Chers cousins, libres à vous bien sûr de ne pas aimer _je ne veux pas que personne..._ Toutefois, comme Nico l'a dit au n° 15, _personne _a également le sens de _quiconque. _Partant, cette tournure injustement honnie n'est pas une double négation.


----------



## Novalis33

pointvirgule said:


> Chers cousins, libres à vous bien sûr de ne pas aimer _je ne veux pas que personne..._ Toutefois, comme Nico l'a dit au n° 15, _personne _a également le sens de _quiconque. _Partant, cette tournure injustement honnie n'est pas une double négation.



Sauf que comme tu sais c'est la grammaire qui est subordonnée à l'intuition linguistique et non l'inverse.  Je pense que "personne", en français de France, s'est peu à peu chargé d'une valeur négative qui l'a rendu impropre à l'emploi que vous en faites. Après, libre à chaque apprenant de choisir son continent, hein. Je ne suis pas allé voir sur la partie lusophone du forum, mais je suis sûr que les Portugais et les Brésiliens doivent bien s'écharper de temps à autre !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je comprends bien les arguments de Nico et de pointvirgule. Si je ne m'abuse, ces phrases tirées du dictionnaire du CNRTL illustrent cet usage. 


> _Je ne souffrirai pas que personne fasse ici la loi, et s'oppose à mes volontés (Guilbert de Pixér., Coelina, 1801, I, 3, p.8). __Je ne crois pas en effet que personne (...) ait expliqué avec plus de limpidité et d'élégance, ait justifié avec plus de force la psychologie des exercices spirituels (Bremond, Hist. sent. relig., t.4, 1920, p.526). Et les renseignements (...), vous n'êtes pas sûr que personne les ait eus? (Romains,Hommes bonne vol., 1938, p.20)._


 Source.


----------



## Chimel

Il y a peut-être une petite confusion qui s'est installée dans la discussion: on en est venu à un débat assez pointu sur le sens positif de _personne_, qui est effectivement correct mais qui relève d'un niveau de langue assez soutenu (certains diront archaïque, ce qui me paraît excessif - on le retrouve par exemple dans des tournures comme "sans que personne réagisse").

Ce faisant, on en a un peu oublié la question initiale de Charlie, qui voulait savoir ce qu'il pouvait dire à des élèves *qui apprennent le français*... Et là, je pense que nous serons tous d'accord pour dire que cet usage particulier de _personne _risque fort de les déconcerter, pour ne pas dire plus, et qu'il vaut mieux s'en tenir à des tournures plus sobres. Même les propositions avec _quiconque _ou _trublions, _par exemple, ne conviennent guère ici, à mon avis.

En fait, je n'ai rien contre la proposition de Charlie lui-même: _Je veux que tout le monde s'amuse, mais [je ne veux] pas que quelqu'un dérange la classe._ Mais d'autres suggestions faites plus haut sont très bonnes aussi.


----------



## pointvirgule

Chimel said:


> [...] le sens positif de _personne_, qui est effectivement correct mais qui relève d'un niveau de langue assez soutenu [...]
> 
> Ce faisant, on en a un peu oublié la question initiale de Charlie, qui voulait savoir ce qu'il pouvait dire à des élèves *qui apprennent le français*... Et là, je pense que nous serons tous d'accord pour dire que cet usage particulier de _personne _risque fort de les déconcerter [...]


Je suis d'avis qu'il est assez normal que des élèves qui apprennent le français au Canada soient exposés à la langue telle qu'elle est parlée dans leur pays, et qu'ils ne devraient nullement en être déconcertés. Et ici, _personne _est couramment employé dans son sens positif... et pas dans un style soutenu. On y entendra, par exemple : _Faites attention à vous, je _[_ne_]_ veux pas que personne se fasse mal_. 

Bon, pour être franc, je ne suis pas vraiment en amour avec _Je ne veux pas que personne..._, mais s'il y a des raisons de ne pas en raffoler, l'argument « double négation », si ardemment défendu par certains, n'en est pas une.

Cela dit, la proposition de Nicklondon, _On s'amuse mais sans déranger..._, le fait bien, est simple et est très naturelle. J'aurais aussi suggéré : _Amusez-vous mais ne dérangez pas la classe_. L'impératif est direct et évite les relatives superflues.


----------



## Lacuzon

Charlie Parker said:


> Je comprends bien les arguments de Nico et de pointvirgule. Si je ne m'abuse, ces phrases tirées du dictionnaire du CNRTL illustrent cet usage.
> Source.



Oui, tout à fait. En français de France, je remplacerais ces _personne _par des _quiconque _ou _qui que ce soit.

_Comme le dit Novalis33, _personne _s'est chargé d'un sens négatif probablement comme _aucun _d'ailleurs qui n'a conservé son sens positif que dans_ d'aucuns.

_Mon problème avec _je ne pense pas que persone _est que je suis tenté de l'interpréter comme _je ne pense pas que + personne = je pense que tout le monde _mais c'est probablement là une déformation due à mes cours de logique .


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> [...] Et ici, _personne _est couramment employé dans son sens positif... et pas dans un style soutenu. On y entendra, par exemple : _Faites attention à vous, je _[_ne_]_ veux pas que personne se fasse mal_.


 Parfaitement. Et là, à mon avis, c'est plutôt «_ quiconque _» (bon sang que ce mot est moche!) qui ferait soutenu. 





> Bon, pour être franc, je ne suis pas vraiment en amour avec _Je ne veux pas que personne..._


 Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, j'ai remplacé (je n'aurais peut-être pas dû ) « _quelqu'un_ » par « _personne _» dans la phrase initiale de Charlie, parce qu'il me semblait que ça faisait un meilleur parallèle avec le « _Tout le monde _» du début. 



> Cela dit, la proposition de Nicklondon, _On s'amuse mais sans déranger..._, le fait bien, est simple et est très naturelle. J'aurais aussi suggéré : _Amusez-vous mais ne dérangez pas la classe_. L'impératif est direct et évite les relatives superflues.


  - j'avais déjà mis un « pouce en l'air » pour la suggestion de Nicklondon.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

OK, chicornons...
_Je ne veux pas que personne se..._ est certainement tout à fait correct du point de vue de la logique et de la grammaire.
Mais il n'en reste pas moins que même nous, Français, on doit y réfléchir à deux fois avant de combiner mentalement une négation avec un mot qui signifie à la fois une chose et son contraire.
On doit réécrire la phrase dans notre tête, vérifier la présence ou l'absence d'un éventuel "ne" qui mettrait tout par terre, et s'assurer que le résultat de nos cogitations est conforme au bon sens.
André Gide écrit _Je ne veux pas que personne autre que moi lise Paludes_ - que n'a-t-il écrit _Je ne veux pas qu'un autre que moi lise Paludes_ ?...


----------



## Lacuzon

Pour ajouter quelques mots à ceux très clairs de JeanDeSponde, ce qui qui me dérange c'est que :
_Je *ne veux pas *que personne fasse l'imbécile_ et _Je *veux *que personne (ne) fasse l'imbécile _signifient la même chose défie mon sens de la logique !


----------



## janpol

... mais il n'est pas question que l'un ou l'autre / certains / d'entre vous (suivez mon regard) perturbe(nt) / mette(nt) le bazar........


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Lacuzon said:


> _Je *ne veux pas *que personne fasse l'imbécile_ et _Je *veux *que personne (ne) fasse l'imbécile _signifient la même chose défie mon sens de la logique !


Lacuzon, tu crois que "ne", dans _personne (*ne*) fasse l'imbécile_, est vraiment facultatif...?
Je finis par m'y perdre...
Cela dit nous adorons les antiphrases - on ne dit pas _c'est bien !_, mais _ce n'est pas mal...!_
_Je n'en finis pas de n'y pas m'y perdre_


----------



## pointvirgule

Lacuzon said:


> _Je *ne veux pas *que personne fasse l'imbécile_ et _Je *veux *que personne (ne) fasse l'imbécile _signifient la même chose défie mon sens de la logique !


C'est logique, étant donné que _personne _possède deux sens contraires (comme _jamais_, par exemple).

Il ne faut pas se prendre trop la tête avec la logique quand on étudie les langages humains, vous allez vous faire du mal.


----------



## Nicomon

Je souligne au passage que j'ai quand même mis 6 suggestions au post #4, en plus de modifier celle de Charlie.  

Y compris :  _On peut s'amuser/avoir du plaisir sans s'énerver_, qui ne me semblait pas si mal. 

Dommage... c'est sur celle-là qu'il a accroché... et on en est maintenant à plus de 30 posts pour un malheureux « _personne _».  

Mais bon, je n'oblige_ personne _à le dire.  Si vous aimez le son « q » de _pas que quiconque/pas que qui que ce soit/pas que quelqu'un..._ c'est votre privilège.


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> Je souligne au passage que j'ai quand même mis 6 suggestions au post #4, en plus de modifier celle de Charlie.


C'est très bien et personne n'a jamais dit le contraire.  Mais il est dans la nature humaine que, si on propose 38 suggestions dont une seule apparaît contestable à certains, c'est celle-là qu'on va relever...

Mais moi, ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est que tout le monde a voulu améliorer la phrase initiale de Charlie (d'où les controverses sur l'usage de _personne_)... alors que celle-ci m'apparaît tout à fait acceptable, surtout dans le contexte d'enseignement qui est le sien (parler avec les élèves un français correct mais sans fioritures inutiles). Je n'ai rien voulu dire d'autre.


----------



## franc 91

Vous êtes ici pour vous amuser (et prendre plaisir à apprendre la langue française), vous n'êtes pas venus ici pour déranger les autres. (suggestion)


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> C'est très bien et personne n'a jamais dit le contraire.  Mais il est dans la nature humaine que, si on propose 38 suggestions dont une seule apparaît contestable à certains, c'est celle-là qu'on va relever...


 Tu n'as pas tort. 


> Mais moi, ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est que tout le monde a voulu améliorer la phrase initiale de Charlie (d'où les controverses sur l'usage de _personne_)... alors que celle-ci m'apparaît tout à fait acceptable, surtout dans le contexte d'enseignement qui est le sien (parler avec les élèves un français correct mais sans fioritures inutiles). Je n'ai rien voulu dire d'autre.


  Charlie aime avoir différentes options.  

J'ai écrit ce que moi, québécoise, je dirais pour une traduction littérale de sa phrase en titre. Je n'y peux rien,  si « quelqu'un » - qui dans ma tête de mule traduit "someone" et non "anyone/anybody" -  ne serait pas mon choix. Pas ma faute non plus si c'est « personne » qui me vient spontanément, en parallèle avec « tout le monde ».  

Et puis, on l'a dit plusieurs fois plutôt qu'une.  Dans un contexte canadien, c'est compris, et pas soutenu... c'est justement « quiconque » qui serait soutenu.
Or, Charlie est canadien et je sais qu'il aime connaître les expressions québécoises/de chez-nous.   Bon.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il ne me semble pas avoir lu le tout simple : _Que personne ne perturbe/dérange la classe !

_@ ; : J'aime à croire que la grammaire soit logique,  c'est mon côté cartésiano-masochiste .
@ Nicomon : Je n'avais pas notion que quiconque était soutenu de l'autre côté de la mare, tu me l'apprends. Et puis bon, gustatibus coloribusque non disputandum...

Quoi qu'il en soit, il est toujours intéressant d'être au fait des différences d'habitudes.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> @ Nicomon : Je n'avais pas notion que quiconque était soutenu de l'autre côté de la mare, tu me l'apprends. .


  Ce n'est peut-être pas l'avis de tous les Québécois. Sauf que moi - et cela n'engage personne d'autre - je le trouve plus soutenu que « personne » ( à part le fait que je n'aime pas le mot, au son). 





> quiconque, pronom relatif
> Sens  Toute personne qui... Synonyme qui *Anglais anyone, anybody*
> 
> quiconque : 2 synonymes. Synonymes *personne*, qui.
> 
> personne, pronom indéfini
> Sens 1 Nul, aucun. Ex Personne ne l'a encore découvert. Anglais nobody, no one
> Sens 2 Quiconque. Ex Il parle mieux que *personne*. Synonyme quiconque *Anglais anybody, anyone *





> Et puis bon, gustatibus coloribusque non disputandum...


 Et pourtant, on en a disputé longtemps.


----------



## Lacuzon

> Ce n'est peut-être pas l'avis de tous les Québécois. Sauf que moi - et cela n'engage personne d'autre je le trouve plus soutenu que « personne » ( à part le fait que je n'aime pas le mot, au son).


Pourtant cela sonne un peu comme _coudonc _non ?  (pas taper )


----------



## catheng

un prof (dont je suis) dira : 
je veux que personne ne dérange/perturbe/interrompe/gêne le cours.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci catheng. Je ne vois aucun problème avec ça. Je pourrais dire en anglais : "I want no one interrupting this class." C'est un peu moins courant, mais ça se dit quand même. Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## catheng

my suggestions do not seem weird at all in French. They are (unfortunately ) used by French teachers EVERYDAY !!!!


----------



## catheng

Je veux que vous vous amusiez/ amusez vous sans pour autant déranger le cours.... ça vient de ma venir à l'esprit.....


----------

